# 65th Anniversary of the Battle of Tarawa



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Today marks the 65th anniversary of the end of the battle of Tarawa. We all know the story of the battle, so I am just going to post pictures of that stinking hellhole. Just as Dieppe provided brutal lessons learned, so did Tarawa.

A SALUTE TO ALL OF THOSE THAT FELL!!!!

Heres two weblinks for some good commentary of the battle.
HyperWar: The Battle for Tarawa
HyperWar: Across the Reef: The Marine Assault of Tarawa


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Some more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

again some more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

some more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

and some more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

More


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

And more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Five more pics


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Last four


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

The horors of landing on a defended beach.

This sketch is haunting and sums up this whole debacle.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. I hadn't seen several of those. Thanks for posting, Sys.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 26, 2008)

Truly a testament to the aggressivness and fighting spirit of the USMC. The Corps is always ahead of the learning curve in adapting to the trends of warfare.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Amsel said:


> Truly a testament to the aggressivness and fighting spirit of the USMC. The Corps is always ahead of the learning curve in adapting to the trends of warfare.



The USMC was on the blunt end of a faulty doctrine and agressive Japanese defenses.

Lessons were learned the hard way.


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2008)

great pics syscom3


----------



## Von Frag (Nov 26, 2008)

My Dad was assigned to the Second Marine Division and missed Tarawa because his mother was ill and he had to help out on the farm. About 80% of the guys in his company he went through boot with were killed or wounded. I don't know what regiment he was assigned to in the 2nd, I wish I did. When we buried my grandfather he showed me the grave of one of his friends that was killed on Tarawa. After he came off emergency leave, he was assigned to the First Marine Division and fought at Cape Gloucester and Peleliu.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 26, 2008)

"A willingness to die".....  

Best description of the battle of Tarawa I've ever seen was from the book "Moments" by Sheryle and John Leekley.....

*"Not since Pickett's charge of the Civil War have American recruits been so willing to make the ultimate sacrifice. It was this unflinching heroism and a willingness to die that wins the battle against a determined foe.....who submits only in total annihilation." *

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you to all of those have sacrificed so much for our freedoms. Thanks for the post syscom3.


----------

